# Full list of “not for sale” items in catalog?



## dahlialia (Jul 22, 2020)

I desperately need to clean out my storage, but before I sell things I want to make sure they are reorderable.

It’s a pain to check in the catalog; Is there a compiled list somewhere of all the “not for sale” items?


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 22, 2020)

Nookplaza can make a list. Just turn on the filters to not include orderables and DIYs.








						Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net


----------



## dahlialia (Jul 22, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Nookplaza can make a list. Just turn on the filters to not include orderables and DIYs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------

